# Little different take on pana dart fishing rig...



## jeremy360 (Apr 27, 2010)

No need to strap to wrist. Zebco catfisher reels with 50 yards of power pro on top of mono (to keep the power pro at the outside of the spool). Thick latex tubing for protectors for the #107 office bands. Gives a nice clean release. Pretty decent power and accuracy. Just made the handles on a lathe. Inletted and lashed the reels down. Nice and firm and solid. The nice thing is you can let the slingshot dangle off the wrist and flip the reel right side up and hold with left hand and crank with right hand like a normal fishing pole. Makes the retrieve real fast.

Anyhow, nothing earth shattering but figured would share in case someone wanted to try something different.

-Jeremy


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I've always wanted to try fishing, you've made it simple. Awesome idea buddy!


----------



## jeremy360 (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's a close up of the release.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Very ingenious! I like how simple it is!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

J360! You, friend, recieve the MacGuyver award of geniustry and applied engineering! Simple and innovative. 
If I ever get into pana darts yours is the design I am using.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Can we see a demo?


----------



## jeremy360 (Apr 27, 2010)

Covert5 said:


> Can we see a demo?


Thanks everyone. Its pretty straightforward. Press button, pull back, and slowly release thumb pressure. You can twist your wrist to whatever angle is comfortable and it doesn't really accuracy any.

I originally tried a spool type rig that was very similar (no reel). Was shaped like half a rolling pin almost. The dart was fed into a hole the middle of the spool. It was even simpler. However this is much faster for a retrieve and gave better dart flight.

I may still tinker with the spool option as a back up in case the reel messes up on an outing.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Since the reel is behind the slingshot, do the bands affect the line when they snap back?


----------



## jeremy360 (Apr 27, 2010)

Covert5 said:


> Since the reel is behind the slingshot, do the bands affect the line when they snap back?


I've shot it a lot now and haven't noticed any affects at all.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Cool cool!


----------

